# clavier mac sous windows



## flca (22 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Comment faites vous pour gérer le clavier mac sous windows 10 intallé via bootcamp?

En suivant les indications apple, j'ai essayé de telecharger sur le site apple microsoft keyboard layout creator , mais pour l'installation il faut net framework 2.0.50727 j'ai essayé de l'installer mais ça ne passe pas...

Avez vous eu ce probléme?
Avez vous une alternative?

D'avance merci


----------



## Locke (22 Janvier 2018)

flca a dit:


> Comment faites vous pour gérer le clavier mac sous windows 10 intallé via bootcamp?


Moi je ne fais rien, je n'ai aucun souci. Qu'est-ce qui te pose problème ?


----------



## flca (22 Janvier 2018)

Les touches qui correspondent à un clavier normal (par exemple le ! qui est à la place du +)


----------



## Locke (23 Janvier 2018)

flca a dit:


> Les touches qui correspondent à un clavier normal (par exemple le ! qui est à la place du +)


Par défaut il n'y aucun changement., du moins je ne l'ai jamais constaté y compris dans mes machines virtuelles. Tu as tenté de faire quoi d'autre, hormis ce que tu mentionnes dans ton premier message ?


----------



## Daffy44 (23 Janvier 2018)

Normalement tu peux dans les paramètres windows ajouter un clavier et la choisir apple keyboard


----------



## Locke (23 Janvier 2018)

Oui mais, à la base, c'est à dire après installation des drivers que Boot Camp fait télécharger, une fois que l'on lance le fichier Setup.exe sous Windows, les pilotes/drivers sont installés et il n'y a pas besoin de bidouiller quoi que ce soit.

Sous macOS le caractère @ est toujours au même endroit, ce qui n'est pas le cas sous Windows puisqu'il faut utiliser al touche Alt Gr _(droite)_ et la touche 0 ou 2, ou tout autre touche puisqu'il y a des variantes selon l'année et surtout les marques de PC.


----------



## Runjulia (24 Janvier 2018)

Il n'y a aucun problème de configuration clavier mac sous Win10. Comme dit plus haut :
- menu Paramètres de Win, puis menu Périphériques, 
- cliquer sur Saisie, le clavier mac s'affiche (chez moi Clavier français Apple en bluetooth) automatiquement.
Il n'y a rien d'autre à faire.

Par contre, Parallel desktop peut poser problème avec le clavier mac.


----------

